# Roasting buckwheat



## jtrooks (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know a good way to roast buckwheat at home? Also, I want to grind the kasha to a coarse consistency - is there a good way to do this without buying a very expensive grain mill?

Thanks,
Jakki


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2005)

Try just spreading it on a cookie sheet and toasting it on low in your oven until it is the desired colour. 

As for grinding it...do you have a coffee grinder? Try that. Just wipe it out carefully before and after.


----------



## Ken (Sep 13, 2005)

It sounds so cruel....what did he ever do to you?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

Otay, and some people shred Alfalfa and eat it in their salads!


----------



## Ken (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## jtrooks (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try both suggestions!

Jakki


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry about my goofball hubby Jakki, just ignore him. LOL.


----------



## jamesbb (May 23, 2013)

*buckwheat rules*

Eden Foods, Organic, Buckwheat, Hulled Whole Grain (!) -- my personal favorite ...


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2013)

JT, I did not quite get what you mean by "grinding kasha to coarse ..." You can grind it to medium or fine, but coarse? Or do you mean you get it whole groats? If so, why do you not consider just byuing the consistency you want? Is it not available where you are?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 24, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> JT, I did not quite get what you mean by "grinding kasha to coarse ..." You can grind it to medium or fine, but coarse? Or do you mean you get it whole groats? If so, why do you not consider just byuing the consistency you want? Is it not available where you are?



I don't think he'll be answering Charlie, he last posted in 2005.


----------



## CharlieD (May 24, 2013)

Oops, I saw the post before mine was from "today" but did not paid attention to the beginning of the thread. Thank you.


----------

